# feeding concern.



## hedgy89 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey everyone how are you? I recently bought my hedgehog who name is Pokey and he is 6 months of age. I have had for him for a few days and I am beginning to be concerned with his eating habits. He wakes up at night scuttles around and will have one piece of the food that I have laid out for him and then won't touch it again. Now I am concerned that if this continues he will become malnurished and die. I know meal worms can be used as a treat and a good way to coax them into eating but I was wondering if it was to soon for me to start that? Or would mixing in a few worms with his actual food be a good idea?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

It sounds like he wants to eat but doesn't like the food.

What food are you feeding him? Is it the same as the person you got him from was feeding? If not, call them up and find out what it was. You should always feed the same food for at least 2 weeks before trying to switch. 

If you moved him from a cat food to a commercial hedgehog food, he likely won't eat it because most do not like commercial hedgehog foods--especially if they've had cat food first. Switch him back to the cat food if that's the case.

Are you sure it's just one kibble? (I'm assuming by "one piece of food" you mean kibble.) Be SURE you monitor this and count the kibbles individually. Sometimes they eat a little and it seems like nothing but it's still more than one--it's hard to tell unless you count. After 3 days of not eating, fatty liver disease can begin setting in... Sometimes they eat smaller amounts of food after first arriving at a new home, but by now he should've eaten something--definitely more than just one kibble a night. 

If it's the same kibble he was on and he's still not eating anything, you may need to syringe feed him. If it's NOT the same kibble, switch him back ASAP. 

If the behavior continues he needs to see a vet.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Definitely find out what he was eating before. You should never change food dramatically on a hedgehog. Not eating for 3 days can cause Fatty Liver Disease and they can die.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Count how many kibble you put in his cage and count again in the morning so you know exactly how much he has eaten. Put some kibble loose in his bed with him. Often if they won't come out to eat, they will eat if it's in bed with them. What food are you feeding? He should have the same as he was on previously.


----------



## hedgy89 (Nov 27, 2009)

The food I am giving him is called complete nutrition(hedgehog diet). I tried the tip by putting some of the food in his bedding and it worked I'm happy to say he also ate from his bowl as well.
thanks for the tips everyone


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

It may be wiser to eventually be feeding him cat foods from Reaper's list. Most hedgehog foods are not complete enough... the protein is usually super low as well.


----------



## hedgy89 (Nov 27, 2009)

Would it be best to mix some cat food in with his food now and eventually just make a gradual switch to cat food? Also which brand of cat food would you recommend?


----------



## Linsoid (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea.. it has to be gradually worked in. I think the general concensus is that 2-3 really good cat foods is ideal, and i think each has to be given gradually. There is a whole list of acceptable cat foods as a sticky in the diet and nutrition forum.


----------

